# Valve Identification



## Seansy59 (May 3, 2020)

Hello all! New user here. Long time browser though! Finally decided to make an account.

Anyways, I am need of assistance in finding the make and model of an irrigation valve. They're 1 inch valves and I need a new solenoid for them for a client as the wire has corroded/broken off. I have been working on systems now for the past 4 years and they are always either Hunter or Rainbird, I know their is tons of brands out there but am looking for the specifics on this one. It is looking like an Irritrol unit, but the design/layout is different from what I see besides the metal band on the top.

Thanks for any help or leads! Have an awesome day!
-Sean


----------

